# Baby goat born with back hooves bent wrong direction



## buttonsmom (Feb 9, 2014)

We had a baby goat born in the night, Mama had her clean and dry but the baby couldn't stand. DH brought her in and we warmed her up, she can't stand and her back hooves wont straighten out. We milked Mama and we gave that to her with an eye dropper. She got much stronger, but what do we do for her legs???


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Maybe give her some BoSe?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Can you get a picture? It kinda sounds like contracted tendons...


----------



## buttonsmom (Feb 9, 2014)

how do I take a picture and post it? will contracted tendons loosen up over time... I have been working them and doing PT  When DH brought her in so was so cold, wind chills below -20F... so I hoped that once warm she would relax, but she hasn't yet and it's been since 8:30AM.

Thanks for all of your help


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

BoSe will really help her. It takes a few days for legs & feet to straighten out proper.


----------



## buttonsmom (Feb 9, 2014)

I took a picture but can't get it to post on here, when she stands her hooves are bent backwards and she stands on her knuckle.

The farm supply store is out of the BoSe. 

I don't know what to do now...she is taking her mom's milk from a bottle. We go out every couple hours and milk her momma. I am going to start her on Evaporated Milk in a couple hours. 

When I try to post the picture it asked for the Http// of the picture...???:GAAH:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I've had one like that...the pic isn't very clear but is it kinda the same? She came out of it within a couple days with nothing done. 

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't use just evaporated milk. There is a mixture on here somewhere about adding buttermilk and evaporated milk to whole milk.

You can only get BoSe from the vet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If you want to use evaporated milk,
1 gallon whole milk (minus 2 cups)
1 can evaporated milk
1 cup cultured buttermilk

Or you can use,
3 eggs
3 cups powdered milk
1/3 cup whipping cream
2 cups water
Mix in blender
Add to 7 cups of water (9 cups water total)
This makes about 3/4 of a gallon


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Now, as for the legs, that is contacted tendons. I fixed it in a few hours with one of my kids. She couldn't stand at all by 12 hours old. So I brought her in and gave her some more colostrum, and set her in my lap. As she slept, I grabbed her little feet, and I bent them into the correct position they should have been, I did that every time she fell asleep, if she was sitting in my lap, for as long as I could in between bottles. I did make her stand while I bent the hooves in the correct position as well, which was not the easiest because all of her feet were contacted. Starting from about 6am, she was walking around like a normal kid by about 3pm. By 6pm, I put her back out with her mother and sister. All was fine.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

To post a picture: 
1. Upload the picture to your computer.
2. When you're writing in the reply or new post box, *click on the paperclip icon*, and not on the "insert image" icon, in the toolbar just above where you're writing. You will be prompted with "Browse...". 
3. Go to your picture file, find your picture, click on it, you will be prompted to upload, or some such word--click on that button to proceed, and watch the magic!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Make sure popups are allowed on your browser. You'll have to go to your settings on the browser and change that


----------

